# Gheenoe



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Not mine, but seems like I've seen people on here before looking for gheenoes.

http://houston.craigslist.org/boa/4846556862.html


----------



## jerrybbc (Sep 9, 2013)

They are great and very stable I have two 15' gheenoe's one with a 10hp nissan and the other I use like a canoe/ kayak it paddles and maneuvers easily


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

They are awesome boats, but the used market is marked up big time in Texas. If only I had the time to take a trip to S FL...


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

That one might be a bit high but not terribly so. That boat should sell for about $3K if everything is in good working order.

I'm actually about to put my 2013 Gheenoe NMZ on the market- I'd do it now but I seem to have misplaced the title to the trailer and have to get a replacement one from TxDOT.

The rib won't let us be a 2-boat household at present and my NMZ is just not big enough to take the family along.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> That one might be a bit high but not terribly so. That boat should sell for about $3K if everything is in good working order.


Yeah all things considered, with a trailer, motor and a few accessories that's one of the better prices I've seen in TX. If I didn't already have a microskiff I probably would've made an offer on it for around $3K.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> I'm actually about to put my 2013 Gheenoe NMZ on the market- I'd do it now but I seem to have misplaced the title to the trailer and have to get a replacement one from TxDOT.
> 
> The rib won't let us be a 2-boat household at present and my NMZ is just not big enough to take the family along.


 Daggum, Dan! You just bought that thing! What are you gonna buy instead.

BTW: If you ever get free, you have an invite the my JH B190 that I'm picking up this weekend.


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

Finn - Is your gheenoe the one that was purchased not too long ago off microskiff? Not too many in TX so I figured it was you if i remember correctly.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Been looking for one for a while but I want a stripped bone stock one.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

texasislandboy said:


> Been looking for one for a while but I want a stripped bone stock one.


Are you looking for one to mother-ship or just rig yourself?


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Worm Drowner said:


> Daggum, Dan! You just bought that thing! What are you gonna buy instead.
> 
> BTW: If you ever get free, you have an invite the my JH B190 that I'm picking up this weekend.


Yeah, but I've used it a good bit. And I've finally got the rib on board with heading out with me plus she want something more family friendly. It's a great little 2 man boat though.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Just posted it: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1344657


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey Finn, how do you like that Mcclain trailer? I'm looking to get a new trailer for my microskiff and that one seems within the price range that I'm looking for. Anything I should watch out for? I'll mostly be trailering from Houston to Galveston.

Great looking gheenoe by the way, I really like that setup.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

southpaw said:


> Hey Finn, how do you like that Mcclain trailer? I'm looking to get a new trailer for my microskiff and that one seems within the price range that I'm looking for. Anything I should watch out for? I'll mostly be trailering from Houston to Galveston.
> 
> Great looking gheenoe by the way, I really like that setup.


It's a great little trailer. I've got zero complaints about it. Well made and has held up well.


----------

